# Build your A3 now available in Canada



## Martindale.scotty (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi everyone, not sure if anyone has noticed this or not, but you can now build your a3 on the Canadian site. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martindale.scotty (Nov 24, 2013)

Options seem very limited. No mention of 19" rims. Also chestnut brown leather is not available with sline package. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Martindale.scotty said:


> Options seem very limited. No mention of 19" rims. Also chestnut brown leather is not available with sline package.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


19" is not available until later in the production year. It will become available when the Sline SPORT package (which also adds the S-line suspension) becomes available.


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

Well at least it's a start...now put the S3 up there!!


----------



## aodmisery (Aug 31, 2013)

kinda weird that tire pressure monitoring system is extra. also theres no cloth seats available.


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

Fully Loaded QUATTRO's :

Progressive: $47,050

Technik: $48,750

Not a big difference in price, but you get a lot more with the Technik....

- 2K for Navi on the Progressive.... WOW

- $44,500 for the S3.... that's actually starting to look like a good deal.... Interested on what features it comes with at that base price.....


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

TPMS is apparently not required by law in Canada as it is in the U.S.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Boosted 01 R said:


> Fully Loaded QUATTRO's :
> 
> Progressive: $47,050
> 
> ...


I *think* it's a fairly safe assumption that Progressiv 2.0TQ and Progressive S3 standard equipment should be fairly similar. At a $4,600 jump, base for base, there really shouldn't be anything included on the base 2.0TQ Progressiv car that isn't in the S3, IMO. That $4,600 increase likely accounts for what is essentially the automatic inclusion of the S-line interior treatment, plus the increase in power.

The jump, base for base, between the 2.0TQ Technik and S3 Technik is $4,300. If it's a pure numbers game, that tells me the Progressiv S3 may have something standard that the Progressiv 2.0TQ does not, while the two Technik cars will be roughly similar, base for base.

Unless it's changed, the base price for the S3 Progressiv is $44,000CAD, and the base price for the S3 Technik is $47,500CAD.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> I *think* it's a fairly safe assumption that Progressiv 2.0TQ and Progressive S3 standard equipment should be fairly similar. At a $4,600 jump, base for base, there really shouldn't be anything included on the base 2.0TQ Progressiv car that isn't in the S3, IMO. That $4,600 increase likely accounts for what is essentially the automatic inclusion of the S-line interior treatment, plus the increase in power.
> 
> The jump, base for base, between the 2.0TQ Technik and S3 Technik is $4,300. If it's a pure numbers game, that tells me the Progressiv S3 may have something standard that the Progressiv 2.0TQ does not, while the two Technik cars will be roughly similar, base for base.
> 
> Unless it's changed, the base price for the S3 Progressiv is $44,000CAD, and the base price for the S3 Technik is $47,500CAD.


I'm thinking the Convenience Package, and then when you think about it, S-Line package ($2.5k combined), making the jump for another 80 hp LESS then a K04 package from APR, except you have warranty...unless you can find an APR kit for literally $250....

IMO the S3 is a no brainer over the A3 2.0TQ sadly, even if the Convenience package is removed from the S3...$1250 for 80hp, HECK YA!

That said, the A3 2.0TQ is OVER PRICED, that's without a doubt, especially if you can get a WRX for $10,000 less...but worth thinking about whether that $10,000 is REALLY worth it for the premium exterior and interior, inferior mechanical, plus if it matters you get a 6-speed manual...let the cross shopping begin!!! For me at least.


***FORGOT about the LED lights to be factored into the S3 as I had it in my original quote and it saved it when I was comparing, so now we are up to $2250 for the S3 over the A3 2.0TQ.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

mike3141 said:


> TPMS is apparently not required by law in Canada as it is in the U.S.


The whole Firestone scandal, along the similar lines of run away Toyota's. Error between steering wheel and driver seat...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Rudy_H said:


> I'm thinking the Convenience Package, and then when you think about it, S-Line package ($2.5k combined), making the jump for another 80 hp LESS then a K04 package from APR, except you have warranty...unless you can find an APR kit for literally $250....
> 
> IMO the S3 is a no brainer over the A3 2.0TQ sadly, even if the Convenience package is removed from the S3...$1250 for 80hp, HECK YA!
> 
> That said, the A3 2.0TQ is OVER PRICED, that's without a doubt, especially if you can get a WRX for $10,000 less...but worth thinking about whether that $10,000 is REALLY worth it for the premium exterior and interior, inferior mechanical, plus if it matters you get a 6-speed manual...let the cross shopping begin!!! For me at least.


Interesting viewpoints. :thumbup:

My cross-shopping will be relegated to color only. :laugh:


----------



## Chuck2001 (Aug 12, 2011)

Not sure I like the plastic thing that replaces the fog lights when you go for the front LED headlights.

FOg lights seem integrated into the headlights, but downthere, un der the bumper, it leaves like something not finished, where it misses something, well the fogs !


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

This?










It's perhaps a bit odd up close, but it's rather unnoticeable at a distance. It doesn't look like it's going to aid in cooling anything as there appears to be a block-off behind there, but that doesn't mean it would be impossible to open it up a bit for better air flow.


----------



## BrutusA3 (Jul 10, 2013)

Is it FF browser or what, this Canadian build is brutally slooooooooow. As others have stated the 2.0T quattro is overpriced, the S3 is a great deal in relation and the 1.8T makes sense.

B.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

It's pretty janky in Chrome as well.

Shiraz Red and Dakota Grey are non-Sline only; they're replaced by Daytona Grey and Misano Red, both of which are only available on Sline cars (Misano Red mentions availability only with Sline Competition package; I think that's the first reference we've seen to that on the A3... maybe that's really Sline sport that's due to begin production around week 22/14?). This applies to a 2.0TQ Technik configuration, but I suspect it's true for other 2.0TQ trims as well.

If there truly is a Competition package on the A3, that's pretty damn cool, as long as it's similar to the A5 Competition package.

No interior color options, either. You're going to get black "partial leather" seating surfaces, and you're going to like it.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I was looking through the "vehicle features" list for all three 2.0TQ trims, and I noticed something unexpected about the climate control.


 A3 2.0 TFSI KomfortA3 2.0 TFSI ProgressiveA3 2.0 TFSI Technik Automatic climate controlS———Dual-zone automatic climate control—SS—

This left me wondering... will Canada, and potentially the US, see the controls shown in the second photo here in the Komfort cars? For what it's worth, the "Climatic" manual control unit in my GLI is considered "automatic" because it self-regulates temperature. Ergo, if I set it to 72°F, it will work to maintain that temperature in the car rather than blow 72°F air for eternity if left alone.


----------



## BrutusA3 (Jul 10, 2013)

In my eyes dual zone should be standard, I mean don't most cars have dual zone now, certainly ones in this price bracket. Certainly my 10+ year old car does. Same goes with bluetooth, nit picking certain things that are just accepted just does not make sense. An Audi should have dual zone period end of story. I expect U.S. to get dual zone and LED as promised but delete the heated seats. They also better have an aggressive Quattro price unlike Canada. In fact doesn;t the base A4 have tri-zone?

B.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

BrutusA3 said:


> Is it FF browser or what, this Canadian build is brutally slooooooooow. As others have stated the 2.0T quattro is overpriced, the S3 is a great deal in relation and the 1.8T makes sense.
> 
> B.



I'd say the 1.8T and 2.0TQ pricing are fine (in relation to one another), but the S3 seems to be a pretty good deal.


*All Progressiv:*

1.8T ($34600) --> 2.0TQ ($39400).............you need to pay *$4800* more for quattro + more displacement + 50 more hp.

2.0TQ S-line ($40900) --> S3 ($44000) ......you need to pay *$3100* more for 65 more hp.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

VWNCC said:


> I'd say the 1.8T and 2.0TQ pricing are fine (in relation to one another), but the S3 is a good deal.
> 
> 
> *All Progressiv:*
> ...


more displacement + Quattro + 50 hp > 80 hp

The Quattro and horsepower gap alone for the 2.0TQ is worth that $4,800 without a doubt in my mind


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Rudy_H said:


> more displacement + Quattro + 50 hp > 80 hp
> 
> The Quattro and horsepower gap alone for the 2.0TQ is worth that $4,800 without a doubt in my mind


Yea, so I don't think the 2.0TQ is overpriced if you compare using the same trim level. And I corrected that the 2.0TQ to S3 is only 65 hp more.

I agree as well. The $4800 is worth it for the quattro and hp increase.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

VWNCC said:


> Yea, so I don't think the 2.0TQ is overpriced if you compare using the same trim level.


I guess when you look at it that way that's true. However,

Mazda3 GT (sedan) /w 6-speed auto (not a dual clutch mind you) - $25,855
When you start going through the list, you don't get anything comparable with the 1.8T until you hit $34,600.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Rudy_H said:


> I guess when you look at it that way that's true. However,
> 
> Mazda3 GT (sedan) /w 6-speed auto (not a dual clutch mind you) - $25,855
> When you start going through the list, you don't get anything comparable with the 1.8T until you hit $34,600.


I see your perspective as well, it is sometimes very difficult to compare very finely crafted german cars with JP cars..........


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

lots of great points.... the s3 wont just have more power, I would think bigger axles, better DSG (thicker or heat treated gears, and for sure faster shifting), brakes for sure ( 4 piston and bigger front disk, atleast)....better front seats as well ??

We're all saying the S3 is a great deal, including me..... but the more I think about it, the more over priced the A3 quattro S-Line seems... 31K starting is a great price, but it seems to get out of control quick...

I guess we'll have to see where the S3 stands in all of this.....


----------



## Cajetan (Feb 1, 2012)

Pricing is a little discouraging. Though the S3 sounds like it could be fairly priced, I am more tempted by the GTI or tuning the A3 I already have at this point.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Boosted 01 R said:


> lots of great points.... the s3 wont just have more power, I would think bigger axles, better DSG (thicker or heat treated gears, and for sure faster shifting), brakes for sure ( 4 piston and bigger front disk, atleast)....better front seats as well ??
> 
> We're all saying the S3 is a great deal, including me..... but the more I think about it, the more over priced the A3 quattro S-Line seems... 31K starting is a great price, but it seems to get out of control quick...
> 
> I guess we'll have to see where the S3 stands in all of this.....


Better brakes, but it does not get better seats standard. You may opt to have better seats, but that would cost extra money.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

VWNCC said:


> Better brakes, but it does not get better seats standard. You may opt to have better seats, but that would cost extra money.


Well, "standard" is up for interpretation, I guess. The top-of-the-line sport seats will cost additional money, but the "standard" S3 seats should be the "upgrade" A3 non-Sline seats. I guess you could say there will be "good" (non-Sline A3 seats), "better" (A3 optional with purchase of Sline, S3 standard), and "best" (S3 optional).


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Boosted 01 R said:


> lots of great points.... the s3 wont just have more power, I would think bigger axles, better DSG (thicker or heat treated gears, and for sure faster shifting), brakes for sure ( *4 piston and bigger front disk*, atleast)....better front seats as well ??
> 
> We're all saying the S3 is a great deal, including me..... but the more I think about it, the more over priced the A3 quattro S-Line seems... 31K starting is a great price, but it seems to get out of control quick...
> 
> I guess we'll have to see where the S3 stands in all of this.....


Is this listed in specs anywhere? I was always under the impression that the S3 brakes mirror what's available on the Golf R, and I'm reasonably certain those aren't anything fancy. I'd love to be surprised, though.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Dan Halen said:


> Well, "standard" is up for interpretation, I guess. The top-of-the-line sport seats will cost additional money, but the "standard" S3 seats should be the "upgrade" A3 non-Sline seats. I guess you could say there will be "good" (non-Sline A3 seats), "better" (A3 optional with purchase of Sline, S3 standard), and "best" (S3 optional).


In the context of the conversation (as in the S3 being $3100 more expensive than 2.0TQ Sline) ....it is 2.0TQ Sline vs. S3, so the S3 does not get better seats standard. That's what I meant.

Otherwise, if we compare the standard 2.0TQ with the S3, there is a $8100 price difference.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

Was there ever anything official on the price of the S3 or are we taking an approximate number and comparing it to official A3 Canada numbers?


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

dmorrow said:


> Was there ever anything official on the price of the S3 or are we taking an approximate number and comparing it to official A3 Canada numbers?


We are just comparing official Canadian numbers for the A3 and S3.


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

Dan Halen said:


> Well, "standard" is up for interpretation, I guess. The top-of-the-line sport seats will cost additional money, but the "standard" S3 seats should be the "upgrade" A3 non-Sline seats. I guess you could say there will be "good" (non-Sline A3 seats), "better" (A3 optional with purchase of Sline, S3 standard), and "best" (S3 optional).


yeah, the same seats as the S-Line is what I would be expecting (S-line maybe with S3 logo in the headrest ?)...



Dan Halen said:


> Is this listed in specs anywhere? I was always under the impression that the S3 brakes mirror what's available on the Golf R, and I'm reasonably certain those aren't anything fancy. I'd love to be surprised, though.


No, not listed anywhere, The S3 things I listed was based on what I would expect from an S version.... What are the Dry or Wet Weight of the Golf R vs S3.... If they are about the same weight I guess brakes may be the same, 200lb-300lb at least on the S3 and I would think an upgrade over the Golf R would be possible.


----------



## Chuck2001 (Aug 12, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> This?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, look at the photo when you got to the A3 page. Is it a white A3 with LED headlamps :










Same thing when you configure it. When you select LED option, the front facia changes because no fog light.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Oh, you're talking about the non-Sline car.

What I posted is from an S3, where you'll see a similar thing with LED headlamps.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

VWNCC said:


> Better brakes, but it does not get better seats standard. You may opt to have better seats, but that would cost extra money.


I noticed th A3s on the Canadian road show didn't have rear vented brakes. S3 probably will. I wonder if mag ride would be standard. I have it on the TTS and it is great.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Not standard, I figure. It isn't for the US, at least. It is standard in Germany for the S3 sedan, however.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck2001 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm guessing we won't even have the Magnetic suspension as an option....we'll see...

Magnectic is a no-brainer for the roads we have.


And thx Dan, I messed up the A3 with S3...looks much better on the S3.

But if I was buying an A3, I'd rather stick with the xenons just for the look w/fogs, too ugly otherwise.

Here's a clip for full LED operation :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saDnv_UtF5A
At 0:16 and 0:35


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I actually prefer the overall aesthetics of the xenon lamps over the LEDs, but I will be opting for the LED option so that I can have the turn signal integrated with the LED “hook" as it is just a standard filament bulb turn signal in the xenon unit.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Chuck2001 said:


> And thx Dan, I messed up the A3 with S3...looks much better on the S3.
> 
> But if I was buying an A3, I'd rather stick with the xenons just for the look w/fogs, too ugly otherwise.
> 
> ...


If you get the A3 Sline with the LED, it will be the same as the S3 (minus the platinum inserts). Don't be misled by the laziness of the Canadian configurator. That foglampless front that you see is for the non-Sline with the LED option. When you add S-line in the configurator, it just fails to update it accordingly.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Dan Halen said:


> I actually prefer the overall aesthetics of the xenon lamps over the LEDs, but I will be opting for the LED option so that I can have the turn signal integrated with the LED “hook" as it is just a standard filament bulb turn signal in the xenon unit.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Same here. I like the looks of the Bixenon more, but also loves the LED as the turn signal is integrated with the eyelid (hook). However, since there is a pro and a con for both of them, I don't see why I should pay $1050 extra.


----------



## Chuck2001 (Aug 12, 2011)

I agree too, I just check both on a youtube video, and prefer the operation of the LED turn signal.

For 1k, it's expensive, but do you think it will affect the resale value ? Will it be a must-have option for the second buyer ? The LED is supposed to be maintenance free, no replacement at all during the life of the vehicule (not important for me !). My 4-years old xenon are perfectly fine on my GTI, but probably the next owner will ave to do a replacement $$$.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Xenon capsules aren't really all that expensive these days, considering the infrequent replacement. I'm on the original set on my 2006 GLI.

I am looking forward to coding the LED hooks to not turn off the DRL with the turn signal on... so alternating white and amber.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck2001 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey I know I'm probably out of topic, but I don't see any temparetaure gauge for the S3. It's been replace by a boost gauge on the left side.

Wth happened there ? Do you guys know if we'll be able to see the actual coolant temp somewhere ? Maybe on the screen, but it wouldn't be super easy.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Chuck2001 said:


> I agree too, I just check both on a youtube video, and prefer the operation of the LED turn signal.
> 
> For 1k, it's expensive, but do you think it will affect the resale value ? Will it be a must-have option for the second buyer ? The LED is supposed to be maintenance free, no replacement at all during the life of the vehicule (not important for me !). My 4-years old xenon are perfectly fine on my GTI, but probably the next owner will ave to do a replacement $$$.


I doubt it will affect the resale value.

The supposedly maintenance-free property of the full LED headlamp is what I also worry about. I don't believe anything is completely maintenance free. In the off chance where it does fail, it will probably cost a fortune to repair.

Again, to me, there are pros and cons to both of them, so I don't see why I should shell out $1050 at the beginning for it.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Chuck2001 said:


> I agree too, I just check both on a youtube video, and prefer the operation of the LED turn signal.
> 
> For 1k, it's expensive, but do you think it will affect the resale value ? Will it be a must-have option for the second buyer ? The LED is supposed to be maintenance free, no replacement at all during the life of the vehicule (not important for me !). My 4-years old xenon are perfectly fine on my GTI, but probably the next owner will ave to do a replacement $$$.


of course the LED will affect the resale value, meaning you will get more money when you sell it. Just like OEM HID lights commands quite a few hundred dollars in premium in the used market.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

LWNY said:


> of course the LED will affect the resale value, meaning you will get more money when you sell it. Just like OEM HID lights commands quite a few hundred dollars in premium in the used market.


Yep. I think the LED headlamps will become a "must have" if for no other reason than it looks very distinctive.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

VWNCC said:


> I see your perspective as well, it is sometimes very difficult to compare very finely crafted german cars with JP cars..........


Maybe, but not $10,000 better, and certainly not after 4 yrs on the road mechanically. At least the German car won't sound like a tin can while you are driving down the road I suppose. 


Was thinking too about it the other day...along these similar lines. B5 vs 8V...
The B5 1.8TQ and 8V 2.0TQ is so far apart from each other, that you can *almost* say the B5 S4 and 2.0TQ could be more similar. When you compare power, performance, options (newer tech obviously in the 8V 2.0TQ) and not factoring in inflation but price, the cars are similar in so many respects. Though I haven't driven a 8V yet, but being FWD biased, I bet it will handle like the B5 in many respects, but having different circumstances (where the engine was in front of the front axle).

Someone else (might have been you), but I can see kind of how a 8V 1.8TQ would have made sense for Audi to have done here in North America. Who knows, maybe a future option.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

LWNY said:


> of course the LED will affect the resale value, meaning you will get more money when you sell it. Just like OEM HID lights commands quite a few hundred dollars in premium in the used market.


I respectully disagree. 

It is true that the OEM HID lights commands a few hundred dollars vs. the halogen, but people (non enthusiasts) do not notice the difference between full LED vs. LED+Bixenon as much. I mean the colors are essentially the same, unlike Bixenon vs. halogen.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Rudy_H said:


> Maybe, but not $10,000 better, and certainly not after 4 yrs on the road mechanically. At least the German car won't sound like a tin can while you are driving down the road I suppose.
> 
> 
> Was thinking too about it the other day...along these similar lines. B5 vs 8V...
> ...


Yea, it was me who commented on the 1.8TQ. I see it as a possibility, but only if they can offer it for no more than 2k more over the base 1.8T (the 2.0TQ is now 4.8k over the 1.8T). If they ever offer a 1.8TQ for over 2k more than the 1.8T, it probably won't sell as it becomes a no brainer to get 50hp, 59lbft, and 0.2L more for like 1k more.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

VWNCC said:


> I respectully disagree.
> 
> It is true that the OEM HID lights commands a few hundred dollars vs. the halogen, but people (non enthusiasts) do not notice the difference between full LED vs. LED+Bixenon as much. I mean the colors are essentially the same, unlike Bixenon vs. halogen.


Yeah. Just look at how many MkVI GTIs with halogen headlamps are out there. The average buyer just doesn't possess a spare **** to give.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s0l0ma (Oct 15, 2010)

Are the hardware for adaptive Bi-Xenon and regular bi-xenon the same?
Cos for the Komfort line the adaptive Bi-Xenon is not even in options -> gotta get Progressive to enjoy it 
Is it the same story with TPMS, where it can be activated through VAG_Com?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

s0l0ma said:


> Are the hardware for adaptive Bi-Xenon and regular bi-xenon the same?
> Cos for the Komfort line the adaptive Bi-Xenon is not even in options -> gotta get Progressive to enjoy it
> Is it the same story with TPMS, where it can be activated through VAG_Com?


Very doubtful. The base xenon almost certainly includes auto-leveling, but I doubt they're going to build the extra components for adaptive xenon into the base xenon cars. You're looking, at the very least, at an upgraded projector which is capable of moving left and right in addition to up and down- and that's assuming the other necessary wizardry is handled by the computer rather than additional sensors. It stands to reason that the steering angle sensor would be sufficient for control of the adaptive xenon, but I'd not be entirely surprised to learn that there are additional sensors on the adaptive xenon cars that won't be present on the base xenon cars.

You may have better luck with hacking TPMS into the car *if* it's a wheel speed sensor-based setup as opposed to a "box-in-the-wheel" pressure read setup. I think they've largely moved away from the latter, but we can't really be sure at this point.


----------



## durt (Feb 4, 2014)

I was looking at Audi USA A3 build site and noticed quite a few differences between the US and Canadian 2.0TQ A3's which I thought were interesting:


The US site doesn't mention the exterior colors Daytona Grey Pearl or Misono Red Pearl (maybe delayed for the S line Competition package release?)

In the US you can get Chestnut brown and Titanium Grey on the optional sport seats, you can only get black on the sport seats in Canada (only available in S-line package in Canada).

You can only get the S-line package on the top of the line Prestige model in the US and it is standard in that package, unlike in Canada where it is an option on the Progressive and Technik. In the US the S-line package is just an exterior package though, the sport seats are an independent option on the US Premium Plus and Prestige packages.

There is no mention of a flat bottom steering wheel option for the US but it is included in the S-line package in Canada.

The black cloth headliner is a $0 option on the US cars but in Canada it is only available with the S-line package.

TPMS is standard on US models but optional in Canada (pretty typical).

I didn't see any mention of the "load through provision" on the US site, perhaps it's just a different way of saying fold down rear seat, or maybe there is a split folding seat with a ski pass through in Canada? (perhaps like is shown at 2:40 in this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJIqRQd9978)

There was no mention of fog lights being on US models where it seems to be included on most Canadian models.

Power seats are only available for the drivers seat in the US but in Canada it is available on both the driver and passenger seat.

I didn't see any mention of heated windshield washer nozzles on the Canadian site, but it was mentioned as available in the US.

There was no mention of the 19" wheel option on the Canadian site (hopefully just because of the delayed availability).

The Canadian site mentioned that Sport tuned S line suspension in optional on the Progressive and Technik but the option isn't available in the build tool. There was no mention of sport suspension on the US site (probably due the delayed availability).


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

The 19" wheels and S-line Sport Package are supposed to go into production in week 22.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Canadian A3s have standard heated seats and mirrors. Heated windshield washer nozzles usually accompany the heated seats (at least in the U.S.).


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

How about headlight washers, power folding side mirrors and auto-tilting side mirrors in reverse? They are not critical to me but nice to have.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

lilmira said:


> How about headlight washers, power folding side mirrors and auto-tilting side mirrors in reverse? They are not critical to me but nice to have.


I expect the first two to be present on Technik/ Prestige cars, but would have to admit that my "expectation" is based on nothing more than a "well gee, for that price, it should be included!"

Auto-tilt in reverse has been, at least to my knowledge (which is rooted in modern VWs), dependent upon power seats. I know- it seems odd. I think it's a matter of the door controller for cars with power seats also having the ability to tilt the mirrors. That said, FxTSI mentions in *this* post that he tested mirror dipping on a fairly basic A3 and was unsuccessful in enabling the feature. I don't recall any mention of the inclusion of power seats in the car but would suspect the seats aren't powered based on his description of the equipment level.

... however, if you look two posts below the linked post, he states that he was able to further configure the feature and get it to work. Hopefully that's a sign that the ability of the mirrors to dip is no longer dependent upon the seat controls. It's worth remembering that he's somewhere in Europe, so they may have functionality that will be stripped from our cars... but I'm hopeful for our ability to enable mirror dipping on our cars.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

I hope so. Even the Korean cars have those things nowadays.

I tried looking them up on other Audi cars. A6 & A7 show power folding side mirrors as well as headlight washers. So it's not like they don't bother mentioning them. I couldn't find auto tilt feature. I guess I'll find out eventually from the knowledgeable sales rep some day.

Tiny teeny related, I'll be driving S4/S5 on a frozen lake tomorrow. :laugh:


----------

